# Doe with a bow (public land)



## switchback (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I saw 2 deer headed toward where I've been hunting as I was parking. Got in the stand and had 3 deer on trail in front of me. Wasn't light enough to even make out an outline. Then 7:45 I have 2 doe spook from smell of thermacell (for mosquito's). At 8:00 I hear my buddy shoot and he text messaged me he barely missed. At 8:45 I have 2 more doe heading past me and I know where she is going was 30 yards but I guess Maybe it's only 20 missed right over her back. They both head around corner towards my buddy's stand and Disappear. I nock another arrow and all of a sudden the one I shot at comes slipping back straight to me. She gets 20 yards and turns to her left and I let one rip. Right in the sweet spot. She runs 10 yards and is right behind me and starts getting weak and wobbly and goes down. No tracking. We field dress her and take her to my buddy's house and break her down and get her in deep freeze. We head back down and get back in our stands. I sit in same stand and about 6:45 3 does step out and are feeding on grass and I stand up and draw back. the bigger of the 3 steps 20 yards in front of me broadside and I let one go. See them all take off. looked good but no light from luminok. Got down and found arrow. Missing one fletching and white hair under another fletching but nothing else. Missed again. I was standing on shot and the bottom of my stand was at an incline. I think it made me pull right at release. Ohh well. This is the spot I got the bird at but not my regular spot. Going to try to get back to it later this year.

Here's a pic......


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats on the kill!! Looks like it ended up being a good shot anyway =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats man! :beer:

That is awesome!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats.

I gave one a haircut last night right at dark. #-o


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 3, 2008)

congrads how many deer can you take a year


----------



## switchback (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys...

In the county I hunt in We get 2 does and one buck with 13 inch spread or better and one spike or unbranched on one side. Then I can go over the river like 10 minutes away and be in a different county and shot another buck. So up to 3 bucks and 2 does. 

But I got drawn for anterless doe permit at another public land property where I can shoot a doe and not have to use a tag so that would make up to 3 of each.

The super combo lic. also has an anterless only and an anterless or buck mule deer tag if I went somewhere that had mule deer here in Texas. We don't have them where I'm at. Wish they did!

We can also take turkey either sex during bow season or tom only during spring turkey. 4 all seasons combined. We have Rio Grandes here but in east Teaxas they also have Easterns.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 4, 2008)

holy smoke thats a hunters state


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 4, 2008)

hardwatergrampa said:


> holy smoke thats a hunters state


You think so? There is no limit on bucks all season (August-December) and 2 does per day on either sex days (just about every Saturday) where I hunt in SC.

Nice job killing one on public land


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 6, 2008)

my younger brother lives in fayettvil (spelling) and doesnt hunt anymore


----------

